# Rendering Beeswax Help



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Honey acts as an emulsifier and sometimes you have that problem when melting wax with honey. If you add enough water to water down the honey and repeat the process the water will pull the honey out of the wax.


----------



## Trawlings10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Bush said:


> Honey acts as an emulsifier and sometimes you have that problem when melting wax with honey. If you add enough water to water down the honey and repeat the process the water will pull the honey out of the wax.


So do you think melting down full honeycomb to render wax is worth it?


----------

